
Simplify HTTPS migrations with these tools for finding mixed content - stilliard
https://httpschecker.net/how-it-works
======
stilliard
HTTPSChecker have a desktop app (windows, mac & linux versions available) & an
online service. They can be used to scan sites for mixed content and similar
issues, along with monitoring for issue reports after migration.

